# WANTED: Rans Fusion, Citi or Cruz



## jdg88 (18 Apr 2011)

Hi All
An odd one but just in case there are any crank forward owners out there, anyone got a Rans Fusion, Citi or Cruz for sale?


----------



## LincsBob (6 Jul 2012)

Are you still on the lookout for a RANS crank forward? I have decided to sell my RANS Dynamik (same geometry as the Citi but different handle bars).


----------

